# Jeff Dubay "Puffy"



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Hadn't heard much talk on here about this yet. Jeff Dubay, co-host of the PA and Dubay Show, was arrested last week. It is so shocking to me. Supposedly he was in posession of meth or ingredients to make meth. So far no charges have been filed, but it sounds like he will be facing felony charges. Just makes me shake my head and ask why. I truly wish him the best and hope that if the allegations are true, this will be a starting point for him to turn his life around.

http://www.startribune.com/sports/31236 ... =KArksUUUU


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Meth?? I can't see that one but who knows... I agree, if he is guilty, lets hope this is bottom for him. I love puffy and NEVER would have expected this??


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I dont like that they wont talk about it or address it on the radio, if it were any sports figure that got arrested and the facts werent all there, I dont believe they would hesitate to talk. I know it is an employee, but if a Viking got stopped and found with meth making stuff or meth..the vikes would address it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Once again not exactly true reporting.From what I've read,no Meth involved.Seems when he was getting pulled over,he threw cocaine out the window which the police recovered.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Once again not exactly true reporting.From what I've read,no Meth involved.Seems when he was getting pulled over,he threw cocaine out the window which the police recovered.


Yup that is correct. It is really sad. Eventhough I have never met him, it is still kind of like he is a friend. I have listened to PA and Dubay almost every day for the last 10 years.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I beleive the reports are that he threw a pipe and a piece of crack out the window and had more powder cocaine in his car.

Nobody is immune to drugs...doesn't matter who you are or where you come from.

They should be talking about it more...he would do the same to a sports figure that got busted. If he ever gets to GF for the Gophers game again we might just have to remind him of that.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

He was arrested with crack. Charged with a felony. Had rock and pipe.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.startribune.com/entertainmen ... =KArksUUUU

There is a link to the arrest report on that page as well.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Puffy just got fired  
http://www.startribune.com/sports/33220 ... anchO7DiUT


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I bet it won't be long before some station needs the publicity and hires him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing that you guys have not heard about or are not talking about is that he was in rehab this past summer. Yep when he was on the Hiatis this past summer for a month or two he was checked into rehab. I am not sure if rehab was drug related, booze related or stress related.

But now on this drug charge one can only speculate.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

wondering what they'll do for Vikes fanline...I've loved that show for years.

Bring back Darrin Nelson...he had a a least one call a week asking/reminding him about the drop against Wash...


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Last week they had Corey Cove "Sludge" fill in for Dubers on fan line. He did a pretty good job. I bed that Sludge will continue that role and is probably going to take Dubay's place with P.A. on the big show too. It is sure going to be weird listening to that show for a while.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Dubay has hit rock bottom. Besides drug charges, his cabin and house are being forclosed on also.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

stoeger said:


> Dubay has hit rock bottom. Besides drug charges, his cabin and house are being forclosed on also.


Haven't all Vikings fans?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

drjongy said:


> I bet it won't be long before some station needs the publicity and hires him.


I don't think that is going to hapen.


----------

